# Ft. Pickens 6-21-2014



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Sisters are camping on Ft. Pickens, so we walked down the boardwalk at the Campground store and surf fished the Gulf from about 930a -1130am. Beautiful day, flat surf and the water was crystal clear. Nothing biting on fresh dead shrimp or sand fleas. My nephew did bring in a Stingray that had 5-6 babies following her. She was safely released and the family swam back into the Gulf


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully y'all will have better luck tomorrow.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

That's way too cute,the babies were following the mommy lol.:thumbup:


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

That's cool!! We've been seeing a lot of that lately.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Great pic thanks!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

